# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث: "اللهم ما أَصْبَح بي من نعمة أو بأحدٍ مِنْ خلقك.." للشيخ أبي الحسن السليماني

## مأرب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحلقة السابعة


(بعض أذكار الصباح والمساء والثابت منها) 

حديث: "من قال حين يُصبح: اللهم ما أَصْبَح بي من نعمة أو بأحدٍ مِنْ خلقك؛ فمنك وحدك، لا شريك لك، فلك الحمد، ولك الشكر؛ إلا أدى شُكْر ذلك اليوم" وفي رواية أخرى بزيادة: "ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يُمسي؛ فقد أدى شُكْر ليلته".
والحديث أخرجه: أبو داود برقم (5073) بالزيادة المذكورة، من طريق يحيى بن حسان وإسماعيل، ومن طريقه أخرجه ابن الأثير في "أُسْد الغابة" (3/58) وأخرجه بدون الزيادة: النسائي في "الكبرى" (6/5/برقم 9835) وفي "عمل اليوم والليلة" (ص137) برقم (7) من طريق عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي، وأخرجه البخاري في "التاريخ الكبير" (8/443) من طريق عبد الحميد بن أبي أويس، وابن أبي عاصم في "الآحاد والمثاني" (4/183/برقم 2163) من طريق ابن أبي أويس، وأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في "الشكر" ضمن "مجموعة رسائل ابن أبي الدنيا" (3/65) برقم (163) من طريق القعنبي وابن أبي أويس، وأخرجه البغوي في "معجم الصحابة" (4/294) برقم (1753) من طريق ابن أبي أويس, (3/295) برقم (1754) من طريق القعنبي, وأخرجه ابن قانع من "معجم الصحابة" (2/64) عن عبيد بن شريك البزار نا ابن أبي مريم, مع تحريف في سنده, وأخرجه الطبراني في "الدعاء" (2/933-934) برقم (307) من طريق أحمد بن صالح عن ابن وهب, وأخرجه أبو نعيم في "معرفة الصحابة" (3/1746) برقم (4425), (4/1858) برقم (4679) من طريق القعنبي, (6/3064) برقم (7086) عن الطبراني ثنا يحيى بن أيوب ثنا ابن أبي مريم, وأخرجه البيهقي في "الشُّعَب" (4/89) برقم (4368) وفي "الدعوات الكبير" (ص37-38) برقم (41) من طريق إسماعيل بن أبي أويس، والبغوي في "شرح السنة" (5/115) برقم (1328) وابن مندة, كما في "أُسْد الغابة" لابن الأثير (3/146) من طريق القعنبي, مع تحريف في سنده, وذكر الحافظ في "نتائج الأفكار" (2/380) أن ابن مندة أخرجه من طريق يحيى بن صالح الوحاظي أيضًا, وأخرجه الحافظ في "نتائج الأفكار" (2/380) من طريق أبي داود والطبراني بالزيادة التي في المساء, وعزاه للفريابي في "الذِّكر" وكذا عزاه للمعمري من طريق بشْر بن عمر, كلهم عن سليمان بن بلال عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن - المعروف بربيعة الرأي- عن عبد الله بن عنبسة عن ابن غنام, عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم- به. 
وأكثر الروايات: من حديث "ابن غنام" غير مسمى، كما قال الحافظ في "نتائج الأفكار", وبعضها "عبد الله بن غنام"، وصححه المزي في "تهذيب الكمال" (15/390)، والنادر من الروايات فيها: "عبد الرحمن بن غنام" وهو وهم.
وقد رواه ابن قانع بإبدال عبد الله بنعنبسةبعبد الله بن ثابت, ورواه ابن مندة كما في "أُسْد الغابة" بإبدال عبد الله بن غنام بعبد الرحمن بن غنام, وكلاهما وهم, والله أعلم.
وهذا سند لا يُحتج به من أجل عبد الله بن عنبسة,فإنه مجهول, أو مجهول الحال, قال فيه ابن معين وقد سئل عنه: لا أدري, كما في "تاريخ الدوري" (3/183) وقال أبو زرعة: مدني لا أعرفه إلا في هذا الحديث - يعني حديثنا هذا- كما في "الجرح والتعديل" (5/133) وذكر المزي عنه راويين, أحدهما: ربيعة الرأي, وهو ثقة, والثاني: محمد بن سعيد الطائفي, وهو أبو سعيد المؤذن, وهو صدوق، وأما محمد بن سعيد الطائفي الآخر المذكور في "تهذيب التهذيب" فنازل الطبقة.
وقال الذهبي: لا يكاد يُعْرف, انظر "الميزان" (4/158), مع غمزه في رواية الطائفي عنه بقوله: وقيل إن محمد بن سعيد الطائفي روى عنه هذا اهـ. وترجمه الحافظ بقوله: "مقبول" .
ومع ذلك فقد رُوي الحديث من مسندابن عباس, من طريق سليمان بن بلال أيضًا عن ربيعة عن عبد الله بن عنبسة عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما- مرفوعًا به.
أخرجه ابن حبان في "صحيحه" (3/142-143) برقم (861) من طريق يزيد بن موهَب عن ابن وهب, وأخرجه الطبراني في "الدعاء" (2/533) برقم (306) ثنا أبو حبيب يحيى بن نافع عن ابن أبي مريم, ومن طريقه المزي في "تهذيب الكمال" (15/390) وأخرجه ابن السني في "عمل اليوم والليلة" (ص23) برقم (41) من طريق يونس بن عبد الأعلى عن ابن وهب، وكلاهما عن سليمان به.
وقد عَدَّ بعض العلماء هذا وهمًا أو تصحيفًا, انظر "نتائج الأفكار" (2/380) فقد نقل كلام أبي نعيم في "المعرفة" وكلام ابن عساكر في "الأطراف" وخطّأ المزي في "تحفة الأشراف" (6/404) ذِكر ابن عباس في هذا الحديث, وعده الحافظ في "الإصابة" (4/177) تصحيفًا.
ولست بحاجة بعد ظهور علة الحديث إلى النشاط في الكلام على الخلاف على ابن أبي مريم وابن وهب، كما يظهر من التخريج السابق، فإن هذا لا يفيد شيئًا، لثبوت ضعف الحديث بسبب عبد الله بن عنبسة، ولستُ أيضًا بحاجة إلى ترجيح رواية الصباح فقط دون ذِكْر المساء؛ لما سبق أيضًا.
إلا أنه مما ينبغي ذِكره: أن الحافظ حَسَّن سند هذا الحديث في "نتائج الأفكار" مع حكمه على ابن عنبسة في "التقريب" بما يدل على عدم الاحتجاج به, وهو الأرجح, وقد ضعَّف الحديث شيخُنا الألباني -رحمه الله- في تحقيقه لكتاب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- "الكلم الطيب" (ص73) برقم (26) ط/مكتبة المعارف, والأمر كما قال, والعلم عند الله تعالى.
كتبه/ أبو الحسن مصطفى بن إسماعيل السليماني


دار الحـديث بمأرب


11/محرم/1432هـ


منقول

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*تحسين حديث "من قال حين يصبح اللهم ما أصبح بي... فقد أدى شكر يومه ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي فقد أدى شكر ليلته"**من  قال حين يصبح اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد  ولك الشكر فقد أدى شكر يومه ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي فقد أدى شكر ليلته**"*
*أخرجه  أبو داود ( 5073) ، والنسائي في (( اليوم والليلة )) ( رقم 7) ، وابن أبي  الدنيا في (( الشكر )) ( رقم 164) ، والفريابي في (( الذكر )) - كما في ((  الفتوحات الربانية )) ( 3/107 ) - ، وابن االأثير في= =(( أسد الغابة )) (  3/241 ) ، والبغوي في (( شرح السنة )) ( 5/ 115- 116( من طرق عن سليمان بن  بلال ، عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن ، عن عبد الله بن عنبسة ، عن عبد الله  بن غنام .*
*قلت** :الاسناد رجاله ثقات غير عبد الله بن عنبسة قال الحافظ بن حجر في التقريب :"مقبول" وقد وثقه ابن حبان وروى عنه ثقتان هما* *ربيعة بن أبى عبد الرحمن ومحمد بن سعيد الطائفى كذا في تهذيب الكمال (15/390) وهو من الطبقة الوسطى من التابعين وقد* *قال الحافظ الذهبي قال في خاتمة**كتابه "ديوان الضعفاء(ص:478)** :* *"وأما المجهولون من الرواة , فإن كان الرجل من كبار التابعين أو أوساطهم احتمل* *حديثه وتلقي بحسن الظن , إذا* *سلم من مخالفة الأصول وركاكة الألفاظ , وإن كان الرجل منهم من صغار**التابعين فيتأنى في رواية خبره** ,* *ويختلف ذلك باختلاف جلالة الراوي عنه وتحريه وعدم ذلك ا.هـ*
*ولذا فقد حسن إسناد هذا الحديث الامام ابن باز في تحفة الاخيار.* 
*وعلى كل حال* *فان الحديث حسن لان له شاهد أخرجه ابن ابي شيبة في مصنفه* *(29284) فقال- حدثنا محمد بن بشر حدثنا مسعر عن بكير بن الأخنس قال :"من  قال حين يمسي وحين يصبح ثلاثا اللهم إني أمسيت أشهد وإذا أصبح قال اللهم  أصبحت أشهد أنه ما أصبح بنا من عافية ونعمة فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد  لم يسأل عن نعمة كانت في ليلته تلك ولا يومه إلا قد أدى شكرها"* 
*قلت:* *اسناده صحيح الى بكير بن الأخنس وهو ثقة من رجال الشيخين وقد ثبت سماعه من انس ،**والحديث وان كان وقع موقوفا هنا على بكير بن الأخنس لكن عزاه السيوطي في جمع الجوامع* *الى بكير بن الأخنس مرسلا وكذا فعل** علي بن حسام الدين الهندي** في كنز العمال فلعله الارجح وان لم يكن كذلك فهو في حكم المرفوع مرسلا.*
*فالحديث حسن** بهذا الشاهد ولله الحمد والمنة .*
*وقد قال عنه الحافظ بن حجر في نتائج الأفكار (**2/**380) "حديث حسن " وكذلك قال الامام ابن القيم في كتابه زاد المعاد وحسنه أيضا الامام ابن باز في تحفة الأخيار.*
*تنبيه  : في حديث بكير بن الاخنس جعل الذكر ثلاث مرات صباحا ومساءا بخلاف حديث  عبد الله بن عنبسة فليس فيه ذكر التثليث فقد يقال ان الصواب ان يقتصر على  الذكر مرة واحدة لأن هذا هو الذي ذكره العلماء في الاذكار وقد يقال ان  الأكمل هو التثليث والله أعلم.*
*وكتبه عمر بن ابراهيم الموصلي*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144505

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما الراجح في هذا الحديث ؟

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للتذكير .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الراجح الضعف ، كما قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله ، وغيره ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

حديث
((مَنْ قَالَ حِينَ يُصْبِحُ: اللهُمَّ مَا أَصْبَحَ بِي مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ أَوْ بِأَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ...))


عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ غَنَّامٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: ((مَنْ قَالَ حِينَ يُصْبِحُ: اللهُمَّ مَا أَصْبَحَ بِي مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ أَوْ بِأَحَدٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ، فَمِنْكَ وَحْدَكَ لَا شَرِيكَ لَكَ، فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ وَلَكَ الشُّكْرُ، فَقَدْ أَدَّى شُكْرَ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ)).

إسناده ضعيف: أخرجه النسائي في ((عمل اليوم والليلة)) كما في ((تحفة الأشراف)) (6/ 404/ 8976)، و((تهذيب الكمال)) (15/ 391)، وابن السني في ((عمل اليوم والليلة)) (41) من طريق يونس بن عبد الأعلى في حديثه عن ابن وهب، قال: أخبرني سليمان بن بلال، عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن، عن عبد الله بن عنبسة، عن عبد الله بن غنام مرفوعاً به.

وأخرجه ابن حبان (861)، والمعمري في ((عمل اليوم والليلة)) كما في ((نتائج الأفكار)) (2/ 360)، والطبراني في ((الدعاء)) (307) ومن طريقه المزي في ((تهذيب الكمال)) (15/ 391) بطرق عن ابن وهب به.

وأخرجه النسائي في ((عمل اليوم والليلة)) (7)، وفي ((الكبرى)) (9750)، والفريابي في ((الذكر)) كما في ((نتائج الأفكار)) (2/ 360)، وأبو القاسم البغوي في ((معجم الصحابة)) (1754)، وابن أبي الدنيا في ((الشكر)) (166)، والطبراني – وعنه أبو نعيم في ((معرفة الصحابة)) (4425، 4679) -، وابن منده في ((معرفة الصحابة)) ومن طريقه الحافظ ابن حجر في ((نتائج الأفكار)) (2/ 359)، والبيهقي في ((الشعب)) (4368) بطرق عن عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي.

وأخرجه أبو داود (5073) ومن طريقه ابن الأثير في ((أسد الغابة)) (3/ 362) من طريق يحيى بن حسان.

وأخرجه أبو داود (5073)، والبخاري في ((التاريخ الكبير)) (8/ 443)، وأبو القاسم البغوي في ((معجم الصحابة)) (1753)، وابن أبي عاصم في ((الآحاد والمثاني)) (2163، 2165)، والبيهقي في ((الدعوات الكبير)) (41)، والبغوي في ((شرح السنة)) (1328) بطرق عن إسماعيل بن أبي أويس.

وأخرجه ابن منده في ((المعرفة)) ومن طريقه ابن حجر في ((نتائج الأفكار)) (2/ 36) من طريق يحيى بن صالح، جميعهم عن سليمان بن بلال به.

قلت: إسناده ضعيف؛ لأن مدار الحديث على عبد الله بن عنبسة، وهو مجهول، ومع ذلك جوّد إسناده النووي في ((الأذكار)) (1/ 230)، وحسنه الحافظ في ((نتائج الأفكار)) (2/ 360).

قلت: فلم يصيبا في ذلك؛ كيف والحافظ يقول عن عبد الله بن عنبسة في ((التقريب)): مقبول؛ أي: عند المتابعة، وإلا فلين، ولم يتابع عليه وقد عزاه السيوطي في ((داعي الفلاح)) للمستغفري في ((الدعوات)) (ص 37).

تنبيه: وقع عند ابن السني، وابن حبان، وغيرهما، أن صحابي الحديث عبد الله بن عباس، وهو خطأ، صوابه عبد الله بن غنام البياضيّ؛ كما صرح بذلك أئمة الفن.

قال أبو نعيم في ((المعرفة)) (3/ 1746)، ونقله عنه ابن الأثير في ((أسد الغابة)) (3/ 258)، وابن حجر في ((النتائج)) (2/ 361): من قال فيه ابن عباس فقد صحَّف.

وقال ابن عساكر في ((الأطراف)): هو خطأ، وكذا قال المزي في ((تهذيب الكمال)) (15/ 424)، و((تحفة الأشراف)) (4/ 404).

وانظر: ((الإصابة)) (2/ 357)، و((تهذيب التهذيب)) (5/ 345).

قلت: وهو كما قالوا، ولا يرد على هؤلاء الأئمة: ما أخرجه الطبراني في ((الدعاء)) (306) وعنه أبو نعيم في ((معرفة الصحابة)) (4425، 7086)، والمزي في ((تهذيب الكمال)) (15/ 390، 391)، وابن أبي عاصم في ((الآحاد والمثاني)) (2164)، وابن قانع في ((معجم الصحابة)) (2/ 64) من طريق سعيد بن أبي مريم، عن عبد الله بن عنبسة، عن ابن عباس به.

قال الطبراني: وهكذا رواه سعيد بن أبي مريم، قال: عن عبد الله بن عنبسة، عن ابن عباس، وخالفه ابن وهب وغيره.

قلت: رواية سعيد بن أبي مريم شاذة؛ لأنه خالف الجماعة، والله أعلم.


رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/82557/#ixzz4aBC2Vzki

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وللمزيد :

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=124571

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وينظر هنا للفائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t15468/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بكم شيخنا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ، وإياك أبا أنس .

----------

